# A Must Read For All Drivers | Uber's New Big Hairy Audacious Goal



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Background:*
Bill Gurley (Twitter @bgurley) is a General Partner at Benchmark Capital, and Uber Board Member. Benchmark owns at least 18% of Uber. (BTW, Benchmark was a big investor in WebVan.)

Imo, Bill Gurley is consigliere to TravisK. He writes the blog Above The Crowd, where he expounds on the strategy & thinking inside Uber's Boardroom.

This is his latest post, and is *A Must Read For All Drivers:*

*Uber's New BHAG: UberPool*

Excerpts:
Today, the company's mission statement is "transportation as reliable as running water, everywhere for *everyone*."
In order for Uber to serve *everyone* it is critical that Uber not only achieve price leadership, but that the company continually search for new ways to deliver transportation at *lower and lower price points. 
*
UberPool is actually Uber's second major initiative targeted at lowering consumer prices.

Uber's technology goes well beyond its client side smartphone applications; there is also a server-side intelligence system that provides demand prediction, congestion prediction, supply matching, *supply positioning**, smart dispatch, and dynamic pricing.
*(Supply Positioning* = Fake Surges Zones)*

The "math department" and management realized that if they could increase driver utilization (the number of rides per hour for a driver), then they could lower the price for the end user while maintaining earnings quality for the driver. 
Higher efficiencies through higher volumes and better algorithms could help deliver the desired lower price points and* better cash flows*. *
*(Better cash flows* AND better profit margins FOR UBER thanks to per Rider SRF for UberPool AND charging Riders amounts higher than what the payouts to Drivers are based on!.)*
Interestingly, these lower price points would lead to more demand, even more liquidity, an even higher utilization, and then another incremental price decrease.

With its recent multi-billion dollar fundraising, the company has stated that a large proportion of the funds are earmarked specifically to make UberPool successful.

*UberPool is a platform for the future. *
It is hard to imagine a world where Uber riders do not want faster pick up times and lower price points. 
_*Uber is 100% committed to leveraging its scale and volume to deliver ever lower prices for consumers. *_


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I love this quote:
"In order for Uber to *serve everyone* it is critical that Uber not only achieve price leadership, but that the company continually search for new ways to deliver transportation* at lower and lower price points*. "


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"..low prices are the very best way to *maximize cash flow*, *and *therefore *equity value*."

In case you missed the connection, safe rides fee (translate: safe investor fees) represents 63.4% of Uber's net from a $4 ride.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"We will be.... *like Wal-Mart and Amazon*, this is Uber's philosophy as well."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've had a strong feeling that Uber sees UberPool as it's next big step. That is why I started these two threads, seeking SF & NYC Drivers Input:

*UberPool | What is SF & NYC Drivers' Opinion?*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberpool-what-is-sf-drivers-opinion.12039/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberpool-what-is-nyc-drivers-opinion.12058/*
*
SF & NYC Drivers Please post your experiences, opinions etc about UberPool in these 2 threads.
Thank you!*


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"The *"math department" and management* realized that if they could increase driver utilization (the number of rides per hour for a driver), then they could lower the price for the end user while maintaining earnings quality for the driver."

I knew it! A bunch of nerds and stupid MBAs decided our capacity (cars) are under-utilized (read: under exploited)


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"Basically, the company's immense historical database of supply and demand curves at different price points makes it easy to predict how these markets will evolve. This allows the company to* "forward invest" *capital to help these markets achieve lower consumer prices even faster. You might call this "betting on the math department.""

Guarantees are "forward investments", meaning a way to get drivers used to the new schedule before being weaned off at some point. I think of it as something like advertising costs.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"With UberPool the company has the ability to ..... provide a real *economic alternative to car ownership for the largest number of possible customers. *Most cars sit idle 95% of the time. Does that really make economic or environmental sense?"

I said it here already, Travis is after your car (and car payment)!

"...you will see Travis Kalanick layout a vision for *"the Perpetual Ride"* whereby a driver would *always have a customer in the car* - an even more audacious vision."


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

The Review and Assessment for Uber by Hogan Lovells tell a far better story of future plans in the 40 page report. You will not be happy !!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> The Review and Assessment for Uber by Hogan Lovells tell a far better story of future plans in the 40 page report. You will not be happy !!


Who's that ?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ires-hogan-lovells-for-review-business-of-law


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> "With UberPool the company has the ability to ..... provide a real *economic alternative to car ownership for the largest number of possible customers. *Most cars sit idle 95% of the time. Does that really make economic or environmental sense?"


Is uber going to take me cross country, take me on vacation ?
Use $500,000 cars ? People aren't going to give up their cars.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Is uber going to take me cross country, take me on vacation ?
> Use $500,000 cars ? People aren't going to give up their cars.


If 5% of daily commuters will opt to use Uber, it translates to millions of people keeping their existing cars in garages, delay buying a replacement car or decide not to have a second (or third) family car.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I realize this might be slightly off topic, but it's my opinion on the Uberpool issue and replacing drivers with self-driving cars.

For the foreseeable future: (e.g. 25+ years).
1. The overwhelming majority are not going to get rid of cars in favor of @UBER's plan
2. self-driving cars are not going to be common for a long long long time. a long long time!
3. Pretty much the only people opting for uber as their permanent choice of transportation over driving already do that. They bus, they taxi, or bike, etc. Note: yes, you have users who take it at night for when they drink. Those people aren't giving up their cars. They are only using it temporarily.
4. BGURLEY has his agenda as a VC to promote uber.
5. Regulation is happening more and more. uber and TNC's as a whole have some serious problems ahead.
I think that Travis is nuts. His vision of driverless cars and uber everywhere just isn't going to happen. Not not, not for decades.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

The way I see it, drivers (and their) cars are simply not seen as an essential component of Ubers Big Hairy Goal. The only mention of drivers and cars is as inflection points on some statistical algorithm. This reflects throughout Ubers corporate culture where drivers are treated like just any other piece of statistic and not as vital, HUMAN components of Ubers grand vision and a key determinant of long term success.

Every driver gets to say a word or two about Uber to every customer and this may end up being the Achilles heel of the Big Bad Hairy Monster.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> If 5% of daily commuters will opt to use Uber, it translates to millions of people keeping their existing cars in garages, delay buying a replacement car or decide not to have a second (or third) family car.


How many commuters are going to want to be in an Uber car with a pissed off driver stuck in traffic ?
Or a 75 mile commute?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

IMO:

Uber is kind of screwed in the long term. Judges and regulators are going to tear that company apart. 

However, I think that Travis's view of Uber is merely for public and political purposes. He knows what is going to happen with Laws, regulation. His public face is all about driverless cars, and replacing cars with Uber pool. In private I think he laughs. It's only about the money. He doesn't give a hoot about anything other than money. It's all a farce, a way to divert attention from it being only about money. It's always about money.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How many commuters are going to want to be in an Uber car with a pissed off driver stuck in traffic ?
> Or a 75 mile commute?


What I said is just that... a _vision_. Like you said such a vision cannot be achieved without taking care of us their "partners".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The "math department" and management realized that if they could increase driver utilization (the number of rides per hour for a driver), then they could lower the price for the end user while maintaining earnings quality for the driver.


This "math" only produces this result when the driver's costs are severely underestimated.

You have to gather from other statements Uber has made to know that Uber sees millions of cars parked at home and businesses for most of the time of the day as underutilized assets. And by getting these already existing assets on the road moving people, the only real increased cost to the owner of the car is gas, because they already own and maintain the car. So their "math" only considers the cost of gas of driving for Uber.

The sad part is, many Uber drivers believe that math too. Some even claim it here at UP. But it is a logical fallacy.

To see the fallacy, ask yourself why is gas considered a cost of Ubering? If you own and maintain a car, aren't you going to own gas anyways too? Why consider something you own already as a cost of Ubering? You own gas already, right?

The obvious reason you consider gas to be a cost is because you consume it driving for Uber. If you have a full tank, and a full tank gets you 500 miles, then 500 miles of Ubering means it costs you a full tank of gas to drive for Uber because now you have to replenish what you consumed. When you have to do this multiple times a week driving for Uber, it's easy to realize this cost because you experience so quickly and often.

This is the same reason you should NOT ignore car ownership and maintenance costs! If you have a car, and your car still has another 150,000 of useful miles left on it, then 150,000 miles of Ubering means it costs you your car to drive for Uber because now you have to replenish what you consumed. When you only have to do this once every few years driving for Uber, it's easy to ignore this cost because you experience so rarely. But it is a cost of Ubering just as real as gas.

And the argument that since I also use the car for personal use, I therefore don't experience this cost is a logical fallacy as well. If half of your full tank of gas is used for Uber and the other half was used for personal use, then Ubering cost you a half tank of gas... and if half your car's miles are used for Uber and the other half is used for personal use, then Ubering cost you half your car.

Maintenance costs are exactly the same. You can't ignore maintenance costs from your Uber costs just because you would have had to maintain it anyway for personal use. Ubering is INCREASING the frequency of your maintenance costs.

But again, Uber's "math" ignores all these costs except gas. And the rates they charge are based on this faulty math. And they will get away with it because it can take years for some drivers to realize the results of the faulty math until Uber deactivates them for car quality issues and now they can't afford to replace the car. Essentially the driver is just selling their car in small chunks over time to uber in exchange for cash, which looks to the driver to be cash for their labor. Most of it is not. The labor compensation turns out to be a few bucks per hour at most, because Uber's "math" is flawed by ignoring all true costs.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Luberon said:


> The way I see it, drivers (and their) cars are simply not seen as an essential component of Ubers Big Hairy Goal. The only mention of drivers and cars is as inflection points on some statistical algorithm. This reflects throughout Ubers corporate culture where drivers are treated like just any other piece of statistic and not as vital, HUMAN components of Ubers grand vision and a key determinant of long term success.
> 
> Every driver gets to say a word or two about Uber to every customer and this may end up being the Achilles heel of the Big Bad Hairy Monster.


Uber sorta forgets that it needs Private Motorists out there. Or else who's gonna replace the UBER drivers they churn & burn?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

To make a point, I did a "driver" keyword search on the article:

Uber's founding tagline was "everyone's private *driver*."

&#8230;increase *driver* *utilization* (the number of rides per hour for a driver)

&#8230;lower the price for the end user while maintaining earnings quality for the *driver*.

&#8230; simultaneous cuts in 48 cities, and backing these up with income guarantees for *drivers*. &#8230; Basically, the company's immense historical database of supply and demand curves at different price points makes it easy to predict how these markets will evolve.

Basically a single *driver* picks up not one, but two passengers &#8230;

If you can manage the system such that each *driver* averages more than a single rider per trip, you can achieve an even HIGHER level of efficiency,

Travis Kalanick layout a vision for "the Perpetual Ride" whereby a *driver* would always have a customer in the car.

Of eight mentions, one is the tagline, one other is the BS they tell the press (increase earnings despite price cuts). Interestingly *6 out of eight mentions treat the driver (and his car) as a statistic*. Note the wording here (supply and demand, curves, capacity, averages)


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

While Uber's current change is providing riders with lower fares, it still requires the driver put twice the expense to earn the same money. How does Uber Math work that out? Damn it Uber, we want real incomes . . . SHIT!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Travis Kalanick layout a vision for "the Perpetual Ride" whereby a *driver* would always have a customer in the car.


Lower the rates to 20 cents a mile and you will always have someone in your car.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> What I said is just that... a _vision_. Like you said such a vision cannot be achieved without taking care of us their "partners".


Travis is gonna take care of you real good, lower your rates even more, more customers mean money. You'll be rich pretty soon.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been dispatched twice with Uber pool, one customer did it by accident " young girl heading to the Newark Airport from the city" and the second thought she would get another rider so she could pay even less than the dirt cheap fare she was already paying, we ended not picking up anyone else "LOL". People "the majority" don't care about Uber Pool, they just want to be picked up and taken to their destination without any stoppages.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> IMO:
> 
> Uber is kind of screwed in the long term. Judges and regulators are going to tear that company apart.
> 
> However, I think that Travis's view of Uber is merely for public and political purposes. He knows what is going to happen with Laws, regulation. His public face is all about driverless cars, and replacing cars with Uber pool. In private I think he laughs. It's only about the money. He doesn't give a hoot about anything other than money. It's all a farce, a way to divert attention from it being only about money. It's always about money.


Of course it's all about money, he's not running a charity.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

IF their 'theory' worked in actual practice they have a point. But there is no such animal as stationary ping to ping driving i.e. there are always factual dead miles. Dead miles remain an Uber driver reality, and with dead miles as a fact, it is also a fact that there is zero profit or hourly take for drivers when the mile rate drops below $1.40 a mile.
*
Without either profit or an hourly take home pay there is ZERO reason to drive.*

There is only RISK and EXPENSE.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> IF their 'theory' worked in actual practice they have a point. But there is no such animal as stationary ping to ping driving i.e. there are always factual dead miles. Dead miles remain an Uber driver reality, and with dead miles as a fact, it is also a fact that there is zero profit or hourly take for drivers when the mile rate drops below $1.40 a mile.
> *
> Without either profit or an hourly take home pay there is ZERO reason to drive.*
> 
> There is only RISK and EXPENSE.


Last time I checked, the top three reasons people drive for Uber are:

1) Stupidity ("I only spent $45 on gas so I must have made a profit")
2) Gullibility ("This UberCool gig will rake me 1500$ a week. It is all over Craigslist, it must be true!")
3) Desperation ("I have given up on a job search and need to put food on the table")

There will be endless supply of all three...


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Of course it's all about money, he's not running a charity.


I think you missed the point..

yes, we know it's about money. I just think that all this driverless car nonsense is deception.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I think you missed the point..
> 
> yes, we know it's about money. I just think that all this driverless car nonsense is deception.


Maybe that's to put you on the defensive, be glad you're not being by replaced by a driverless car.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Maybe that's to put you on the defensive, be glad you're not being by replaced by a driverless car.


Nah. I don't think it is. I can't imagine that even he believes his statements and hype. It's all a ruse and about money (which I get).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Last time I checked, the top three reasons people drive for Uber are:
> 
> 1) Stupidity ("I only spent $45 on gas so I must have made a profit")
> 2) Gullibility ("This UberCool gig will rake me 1500$ a week. It is all over Craigslist, it must be true!")
> ...


And I will GLADLY abuse their ignorance from the other side of the fence, as a freeloading pax. Just like all the other pax and UBER, will continue to do.

If they're dumb enough to do it, then I'm in as a pax. When my wife and I wanted a night out with more than a couple drinks in the past I paid $30-40 each way for 'good service' and GLADLY paid it. Even had my own personal 'illegal' cab guy because Uber wasn't around and neither were cabs in my area. My illegal guy ALWAYS came for me cause he knew I'd throw him a $20 for not leaving me hanging at rush hour/bar close AND he would also go LONG DISTANCE to pick me up if we were at someone's home and exceeded the alcohol limit because I PAY GOOD FOR GOOD predictable reliable SERVICE. That guy saved me from more DUI's than I can count. Still would, I'm sure. Haven't needed him since Uber dummy's came to take his place.

Now some dumb **** Uber driver will drive 10 miles to pluck my ass up and take me on that same long fare trip for less than $15. I know for a fact he's losing money, *but THANKS you dumb ass* anyway.

And no, I ain't tipping either. **** you. If you're that stupid I'm hosing you too. You asked for it. You're gettin it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Lower the rates to 20 cents a mile and you will always have someone in your car.


You are so right Nyc! At 20cents a mile, The Uberx driver is in the driver's seat! With the passengers pushing the car to the next Gas station begging to pay for the gas so they can get to where they need to go.

Can you imagine if this experiment that @Luberon so clearly explains runs its course. Dazzling dipshit populist Politicians and exciting logistics Academics with a future Nirvana where there is NO public transport (and its associated cost to Govt & Taxpayers)

Uber have probably already got the animations produced. Driverless cars, supported by UBER technology going from street to street, zigzagging its way from pick to drop to pick up to drop. Like @Luberon says, NEVER without a fare, NEVER without a set destination because once a seat has been vacated, then Uber's technology will re-route the Driverless car to the next pick "en-route".

UberX rider's sense of entitlement would have been shattered years prior. With Legislators passing laws obliging people earning below a certain wage thresholds to use UBER Pool driverless. Volume & Turnover would further be supported by new laws that make car ownership a expensive privilege and not a right.

Uber could EASILY convince policy makers, Politicians and people that Uber's vision of safer, cheaper personal transport would liberate both household and state budgets of onerous duplicated transport costs.

There will still be the "Black/Lux" fleet for those who are entitled to the freedom of choice if you can afford to pay.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are so right Nyc! At 20cents a mile, The Uberx driver is in the driver's seat! With the passengers pushing the car to the next Gas station begging to pay for the gas so they can get to where they need to go.
> 
> Can you imagine if this experiment that @Luberon so clearly explains runs its course. Dazzling dipshit populist Politicians and exciting logistics Academics with a future Nirvana where there is NO public transport (and its associated cost to Govt & Taxpayers)
> 
> ...


I like the way you think.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like the way you think.


Thanks Travis!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> And I will GLADLY abuse their ignorance from the other side of the fence, as a freeloading pax. Just like all the other pax and UBER, will continue to do.
> 
> If they're dumb enough to do it, then I'm in as a pax.
> 
> ...


The downside is within a few months these dumb folks will have cars with bald tires, worn brakes, saggy suspensions and much more. Then an accident or three will happen. At first Ubers well oiled spin machine will churn out some BS complete with fancy graphics and stats to cover up. After a few well publicized incidents, the cookie will start to crumble.

Enjoy your $15 ride while its safe


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Like Luberon, I was amazed at the few time "driver" was discussed. He talked about profits for Uber a lot but the only mention of driver income was about two words. The math department was mentioned more than drivers. And UberPool, a driver always having someone in the car. What, for 5 star service I have to bring the Son of a ***** home with me now? It truly shows that they have zero regard for drivers. They can make their profits soar by lowering prices to achieve better driver utilization which translates into drivers working more and making less.

I can't believe these "brilliant guys" can't seem to understand that they have absolutely nothing but a cute app without drivers. Well, not unless they are gearing up their fleet of driverless vehicles. *IT'S THE DRIVERS STUPID!!!!!!!* And I do not agree with those that believe there is this endless supply of potential drivers out there. Sooner or later driver math won't be the issue because even the gas only guys won't be able to turn a profit.

The most startling thing to me about this Board Members piece is this:

*How can anyone read that article and believe that this guy is talking about a Technology company and not a Transportation company.
*
Hope Judge Chen reads this article.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Who's that ?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ires-hogan-lovells-for-review-business-of-law


Hogan Lovells is a law firm that Harriet Pearson is a parnter of Washington D.C. her team did a six week study in the review and assessment of Uber Privacy Program. Mrs Pearson is the "First Lady of Privacy" of lawyers in American.


----------



## The Taxi Hack (Nov 22, 2014)

It's almost like a giant faceless global mega-corporation that you can't even call on the phone realized that your automobiles and your time were _resources_, that can be strip-mined for pennies on the dollar...

*Let A Taxi Driver Explain A Few Things...*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I have been dispatched twice with Uber pool, one customer did it by accident " young girl heading to the Newark Airport from the city" and the second thought she would get another rider so she could pay even less than the dirt cheap fare she was already paying, we ended not picking up anyone else "LOL". People "the majority" don't care about Uber Pool, they just want to be picked up and taken to their destination without any stoppages.


Somebody explain uber pool to me and how it works. We must not have it here.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Somebody explain uber pool to me and how it works. We must not have it here.


You should be glad you don't, it saves money for both pax by having another pax join the trip on the way to the first pax destination, if really sucks for the driver, you get really screwed as you will be transporting two different fares for the price of one, another great idea  by uber so they can save even more money for the pax and screw the driver. Uber on.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Lower the rates to 20 cents a mile and you will always have someone in your car.


Yeah, *YOU*, since you'll be living in it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so UberPool is basically SideCar?????????????


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber is looking to become a Public Transportation Company. If someone has a job in City, State, or Federal Transportation, that job will likely be Uberized at sometime.

In the interim, like Sydey Uber said, Uber has to have Private Motorists driving "en mass" to provide for this Public Transportation Model.

Driverless Vehicles will happen sooner than later. It will be in controlled environments to start with and then become more mainstream going forward. The University of Michigan is already going to build a model city to test driverless vehicles.

Cityscape will test Driverless cars: http://ns.umich.edu/new/multimedia/videos/22608-u-m-s-cityscape-will-test-driverless-vehicles

Ann Arbor could become the first American city with a shared fleet of networked, driverless vehicles.
http://www.engin.umich.edu/college/about/news/stories/2013/november/driverless-connected-cars


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

And way into the future, driving your own vehicle will be a hobby in specific recreational zones. Driverless vehicles will be the only means of vehicle transportation and at some point, the term "Driverless" will fade away. 

But until then....ride the Hourly Guarantee


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Luberon said:


> "With UberPool the company has the ability to ..... provide a real *economic alternative to car ownership for the largest number of possible customers. *Most cars sit idle 95% of the time. Does that really make economic or environmental sense?"
> 
> I said it here already, Travis is after your car (and car payment)!
> 
> "...you will see Travis Kalanick layout a vision for *"the Perpetual Ride"* whereby a driver would *always have a customer in the car* - an even more audacious vision."


POST # 8 / @Luberon : ♤♡♢♧ "... an
even more audacious vision"? Vas?
More like blatant schadenfreude-fueled-
fantasies featuring frantic onanism by
#Emperor Asshat I. All hail
#His Hubris! Make way for Mr. Mania.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> IF their 'theory' worked in actual practice they have a point. But there is no such animal as stationary ping to ping driving i.e. there are always factual dead miles. Dead miles remain an Uber driver reality, and with dead miles as a fact, it is also a fact that there is zero profit or hourly take for drivers when the mile rate drops below $1.40 a mile.
> *
> Without either profit or an hourly take home pay there is ZERO reason to drive.*
> 
> There is only RISK and EXPENSE.


POST # 27 / @scrurbscrud: ♤♡♢♧
¡Correctomundo senor!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Nah. I don't think it is. I can't imagine that even he believes his statements and hype. It's all a ruse and about money (which I get).


POST #31 /@StephenJBlue: ♤♡♢♧ As I
have stated before

☆ ☆ ☆ #THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER ☆ ☆ ☆
AVARICE+DECEIT+HUBRIS+SCHADENFREUDE


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I realize this might be slightly off topic, but it's my opinion on the Uberpool issue and replacing drivers with self-driving cars.
> 
> ^^^
> India will ban self-driving cars but not self-driving elephants.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

POST # 49 /@Uber-Doober: ♤♡♢♧
The self-driving elephants made me
ROAR (like Katy P.) with laughter.

Gotta consult with you re: "device security".
No answer yet on my earlier question.
No rush. At your convenience. Love
the "Brickphone" avatar. All the best. C.H.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

so if i got a sprinter, and advertised yolopool rides, where I would pick you up at your house, but also pick up people "ALONG THE WAY", would I be able to get a license for that? think what it would do the the daily commute. vans specifically for driving straight to nyc from nj, li, conn, and westchester with people getting dropped and picked up along the route. maybe i would need a bigger vehicle, say a school bus, or a luxury touring bus, and we could call it a bus service, and have predetermined stops along these routes and people could know when the vehicles would be stopping at these "bus stops" so they could schedule themselves to be at these points when the vehicle is coming by. man this is a great idea, why didnt someone think of this much sooner. perhaps we could even make special tracks for special vehicles, that would be raised above or below normal "car" traffic and when they had to cross, these special vehicle would have priority. man, this idea could be so fantastic and I am sorry we never thoiught of these befoe. thank you travis, you truly are uber!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> so if i got a sprinter, and advertised yolopool rides, where I would pick you up at your house, but also pick up people "ALONG THE WAY", would I be able to get a license for that? think what it would do the the daily commute. vans specifically for driving straight to nyc from nj, li, conn, and westchester with people getting dropped and picked up along the route. maybe i would need a bigger vehicle, say a school bus, or a luxury touring bus, and we could call it a bus service, and have predetermined stops along these routes and people could know when the vehicles would be stopping at these "bus stops" so they could schedule themselves to be at these points when the vehicle is coming by. man this is a great idea, why didnt someone think of this much sooner. perhaps we could even make special tracks for special vehicles, that would be raised above or below normal "car" traffic and when they had to cross, these special vehicle would have priority. man, this idea could be so fantastic and I am sorry we never thoiught of these befoe. thank you travis, you truly are uber!


In soviet russia, wheel reinvents you!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> so if i got a sprinter, and advertised yolopool rides, where I would pick you up at your house, but also pick up people "ALONG THE WAY", would I be able to get a license for that? think what it would do the the daily commute. vans specifically for driving straight to nyc from nj, li, conn, and westchester with people getting dropped and picked up along the route. maybe i would need a bigger vehicle, say a school bus, or a luxury touring bus, and we could call it a bus service, and have predetermined stops along these routes and people could know when the vehicles would be stopping at these "bus stops" so they could schedule themselves to be at these points when the vehicle is coming by. man this is a great idea, why didnt someone think of this much sooner. perhaps we could even make special tracks for special vehicles, that would be raised above or below normal "car" traffic and when they had to cross, these special vehicle would have priority. man, this idea could be so fantastic and I am sorry we never thoiught of these befoe. thank you travis, you truly are uber!


Sure, most bus route commuters would love to be picked up by an executive Sprinter mini-coach rather than the ratty route buses you are forced to share with 40 others.

At this point, Govt policy makers will need to decide whether the UBER model is superior to Scheduled Mass Transit systems such as Buses, rail etc.

There is a tipping point where UBER wont be able to or allowed to grow larger. And that is where private bus operators who pay big money for route exclusivity, and some cities where rail is privately operated start reporting falling patronage. Here in Sydney, private bus operators have their buses financed by the State Government. They pay for the routes they wish to operate on and manage the service from there. They will be handing back licences and buses if routes that are impacted by Uberpool

This will also manifest itself with higher traffic flows. UBER will NEVER be a efficient way to get huge nnumbers of commuters to and from work. Traffic and city planners will see this and UBER will have its wings clipped


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sure, most bus route commuters would love to be picked up by an executive Sprinter mini-coach rather than the ratty route buses you are forced to share with 40 others.
> 
> At this point, Govt policy makers will need to decide whether the UBER model is superior to Scheduled Mass Transit systems such as Buses, rail etc.
> 
> ...


This is true and I agree with you. The but is that it so depends on the country and city current and future use. Just so many different transportation/commuting needs different from country to country, city to city.

And again, transportation isn't just a "what's going on now" but a "how do we do it in 10,20,30,40+ years".

Edit: USA Eagles National Team beat Australia at HSBC Rugby Sevens in Tokyo taking Plate Final in extra time.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> This is true and I agree with you. The but is that it so depends on the country and city current and future use. Just so many different transportation/commuting needs different from country to country, city to city.
> 
> And again, transportation isn't just a "what's going on now" but a "how do we do it in 10,20,30,40+ years".
> 
> Edit: USA Eagles National Team beat Australia at HSBC Rugby Sevens in Tokyo taking Plate Final in extra time.


What!? A US team has beaten an Aussie Rugby team in an International Comp?!

Now I know anything is possible. I give up. Travis! , come over and look after our housing crisis. I'm sure an American can beat us to the fix!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What!? A US team has beaten an Aussie Rugby team in an International Comp?!
> 
> Now I know anything is possible. I give up. Travis! , come over and look after our housing crisis. I'm sure an American can beat us to the fix!


^^^
Only because the US team has mostly Brazilians and Canadians. 
LOL.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Only because the US team has mostly Brazilians and Canadians.
> LOL.


That's funny! But not isolated. Sat in a Pub yesterday for 3 hours, i had just spent $20 on a carwash and wasn't coming out of covered parking till it passed. Anyhow my "local" team from 30yrs ago were on the big screen in a Rugby League match. The Wests Tigers were predominantly inner city anglo/ Leb kids taken from the non-performers at school. They were shown how running into a brick wall would provide them with a great income if done correctly.

But wait! Since when did the inner city of Sydney move out to the Pacific Islands? The team now consists of so many Polynesian players I'm sure they must have Kava on tap back at the club!


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Uberhammer your ultimate truth is depressingly true. Too many drivers that dont know any better. 

And by the way all " [email protected]$ THE TAXI BUSINESS"!


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Last time I checked, the top three reasons people drive for Uber are:
> 
> 1) Stupidity ("I only spent $45 on gas so I must have made a profit")
> 2) Gullibility ("This UberCool gig will rake me 1500$ a week. It is all over Craigslist, it must be true!")
> ...


Yup u are so right mines is number 2 just pure gullibility


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What!? A US team has beaten an Aussie Rugby team in an International Comp?!
> 
> Now I know anything is possible. I give up. Travis! , come over and look after our housing crisis. I'm sure an American can beat us to the fix!


Ha Ha and it got even better a few months later:

USA Eagles National Team beat Australia at HSBC Rugby Sevens in England taking Cup Final. I'd mention the score for the match but it was a beat down and liking most Aussies actually quite a bit, I don't want to cause any embarrassment.

Oh, 44-22 and here's more info http://www.worldrugby.org/sevens-series/news/71194

* Not sure if USA Rugby Team took Uber, Taxis, a private Sprinter, or public transportation while in London. Fastest man in Rugby, Carlin Isles is in Santa Monica, Calif. this week. I'll go ask


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Luberon said:


> "We will be.... *like Wal-Mart and Amazon*, this is Uber's philosophy as well."


And anybody who works at Walmart and Amazon will tell they're both very shitty places to work.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

only way to stop the downward trend of uber prices is for uber drivers to stop driving for uber


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Luberon said:


> The way I see it, drivers (and their) cars are simply not seen as an essential component of Ubers Big Hairy Goal. The only mention of drivers and cars is as inflection points on some statistical algorithm. This reflects throughout Ubers corporate culture where drivers are treated like just any other piece of statistic and not as vital, HUMAN components of Ubers grand vision and a key determinant of long term success.
> 
> Every driver gets to say a word or two about Uber to every customer and this may end up being the Achilles heel of the Big Bad Hairy Monster.


POST # 15/Luberon: SO well put!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> IMO:
> 
> Uber is kind of screwed in the long term. Judges and regulators are going to tear that company apart.
> 
> However, I think that Travis's view of Uber is merely for public and political purposes. He knows what is going to happen with Laws, regulation. His public face is all about driverless cars, and replacing cars with Uber pool. In private I think he laughs. It's only about the money. He doesn't give a hoot about anything other than money. It's all a farce, a way to divert attention from it being only about money. It's always about money.


POST # 17/StephenJBlue: So well written!
Please come back
and Post some more of what Got You to
19th Place in the Approval Ratings:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*LyftLINE & UberPOOL | Inside Lyft & Uber's Quest To Squeeze More People In The Backseat*

_A matched ride means a much healthier profit margin. Many passengers assume drivers get a cut of each fare they have in the car. But drivers are paid the same mile-and-minute rate as always, whether they're carrying one party or more. That changes the equation completely - even with fares discounted 30% or 40%, Uber and Lyft actually recoup more on a well-matched ride while paying the driver the same amount. (Both companies emphasize that while drivers don't earn more for taking carpools, they often end up having longer rides - from picking up passenger A to dropping off passenger B - which means they have less downtime.)_

I've communicated with Ellen Huet on this. She confirmed that UberPool & LyftLine riders are paying Fares higher than the amounts that the payouts to Drivers are based on!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please read these 2 posts by arto71 to clearly understand why UberPool was touted as Uber's *"Big Hairy Audacious Goal"!*

*PoolShit Is Getting Out of Control
*
*PoolShit Is Getting Out of Control*


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Background:*
> 
> "Today, the company's mission statement is "transportation as reliable as running water, everywhere for *everyone*."
> In order for Uber to serve *everyone* it is critical that Uber not only achieve price leadership, but that the company continually search for new ways to deliver transportation at *lower and lower price points."*
> ...


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I love this quote:
> "In order for Uber to *serve everyone* it is critical that Uber not only achieve price leadership, but that the company continually search for new ways to deliver transportation* at lower and lower price points*. "


Maybe they should invest in buses....


----------

